# Prepper Nurse Babies & Diapers in an Emergency or Collapse



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

Cloth diapers are amazing to have on hand for an emergency or disaster, not just if you are pregnant or have a young family, but if you are an auntie or uncle, grandparent, or just a citizen in your community. To have them on hand may be an extraordinary gift for a new mom. Simply because they can be used over and over again, they rule supreme over disposable. Add to that how much cheaper they are, how much better they are for the baby's skin, how easy they are to use and to care for, how much better they are for the environment, and you have one whopper of a prep.

If you like youtube videos, here's one I did on diapers  Prepper Nurse And my channel isn't monetized by the way.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Plus you can use them to clean guns,wipe off grease and wave the white flag.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

But today's women have been raised in a "throw away world". The idea of having to handle a dirty diaper so as to get rid of the poop in the toilet, the smell between washings, etc. are not the kind of thing today's young mother are accustomed to.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

ParaQuack is spot on, but I agree cloth diapers are an asset for both baby and guns


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Cloth diapers are like Vise-grips.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Keep in mind the amount of water required to clean those diapers. You actually want to sterilize them so stiring them in boiling water would be best choice for cleaning SHTF.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> Plus you can use them to clean guns,wipe off grease and wave the white flag.


Yes to the first use, no to the second; I am not of French lineage. :lol:


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

We used hot water and chlorine bleach. We also got rid of the poop right away. Never let it collect.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Just put the baby poop in a paper bag, place it on your liberal neighbors porch, light the paper bag, ring doorbell, haul ass to a hidden location and giggle like a freshmen!

I thought we went over this yesterday?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

One thing I noticed here (in North America) is that kids spend YEARS in diapers, that's kind of insane... Most other countries toilet train kids before their first birthday... my girls were done by 9 months. Pediatricians here keep on trying to convince moms to not even try until their kids are at least 18 months and many are in diapers until their 4'th birthday, I can only imagine the mountains of disposable diapers used in that time or how much water wasted washing the cloth version.
We simply hold babies over the adult toilet 10 min after meals, not telling them to pee/poo or harassing them about their bodily functions, they simply GET IT on their own


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

We just made our girls stand in a bucket for an hour after meals. We did that until they were 23.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

haha


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

"We simply hold babies over the adult toilet 10 min after meals, not telling them to pee/poo or harassing them about their bodily functions, they simply GET IT on their own"

Do you even loose your grip?


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> Plus you can use them to clean guns,wipe off grease and wave the white flag.


Now THAT's some clever thinking!!


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

paraquack said:


> But today's women have been raised in a "throw away world". The idea of having to handle a dirty diaper so as to get rid of the poop in the toilet, the smell between washings, etc. are not the kind of thing today's young mother are accustomed to.


So true. It's why we need to get the word out. Large corporations have effectively blinded women to the concept of cloth, and made natural functions dirty.


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

Jeep said:


> ParaQuack is spot on, but I agree cloth diapers are an asset for both baby and guns


Thank you so much Jeep! I never thought of the gun aspect - so smart


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

paraquack said:


> Cloth diapers are like Vise-grips.


Really? So cool! Thank you for your comment


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> Keep in mind the amount of water required to clean those diapers. You actually want to sterilize them so stiring them in boiling water would be best choice for cleaning SHTF.


True enough. We need to have our heads around the issue completely, then we won't be caught unawares.


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

paraquack said:


> We used hot water and chlorine bleach. We also got rid of the poop right away. Never let it collect.


Excellent advice. Thank you!


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Just put the baby poop in a paper bag, place it on your liberal neighbors porch, light the paper bag, ring doorbell, haul ass to a hidden location and giggle like a freshmen!
> 
> I thought we went over this yesterday?


You have a dangerous sense of humour


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> One thing I noticed here (in North America) is that kids spend YEARS in diapers, that's kind of insane... Most other countries toilet train kids before their first birthday... my girls were done by 9 months. Pediatricians here keep on trying to convince moms to not even try until their kids are at least 18 months and many are in diapers until their 4'th birthday, I can only imagine the mountains of disposable diapers used in that time or how much water wasted washing the cloth version.
> We simply hold babies over the adult toilet 10 min after meals, not telling them to pee/poo or harassing them about their bodily functions, they simply GET IT on their own


Wow! You are a trail blazer! That took a lot of work on your part. Impressive!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks, Prepper Nurse, but I don't deserve the special credit, it's a common practice in my culture and many other cultures around the world.


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> Thanks, Prepper Nurse, but I don't deserve the special credit, it's a common practice in my culture and many other cultures around the world.


Really? I've never heard of it! What is your cultural background if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Prepper Nurse said:


> Really? I've never heard of it! What is your cultural background if you don't mind my asking?


Russian more or less, but early bladder control is very common pretty much all over the world, I'm surprised you haven't heard of this before.. Here is a sample Potty Training Around the World | Everyday Life - Global Post


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Inor said:


> We just made our girls stand in a bucket for an hour after meals. We did that until they were 23.


so did you have slaves too??

I hope you didn't waste the salt peter (sp)


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> Russian more or less, but early bladder control is very common pretty much all over the world, I'm surprised you haven't heard of this before.. Here is a sample Potty Training Around the World | Everyday Life - Global Post


I wonder if people are afraid to tell a nurse for fear of the response. I live in a city where 20% of the population wasn't born in Canada, and we have people literally from all over the world. Thank you so much for the link - I will be sharing this with my colleagues.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

You're welcome but it's not the best link, I'm sure there must be a better source out there. 
When my first daughter was born and I started the easy-going after-meal toilet routine ( sit the baby on the toilet 10-15 min after meals and making a swishing sound with my lips which babies recognize as toilet time and pee/poo when they hear it) just like back home, I made the mistake of mentioning this to her paediatrician during one of my daughter's check-ups, he absolutely freaked out on me! He said that paediatricians here, in civilized Canada feel that early toilet training can ruin a child's bladder..bla bla bla, so that was that, I kept my mouth firmly shut during other check-ups. 
There is absolutely nothing wrong with my girls.


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> You're welcome but it's not the best link, I'm sure there must be a better source out there.
> When my first daughter was born and I started the easy-going after-meal toilet routine ( sit the baby on the toilet 10-15 min after meals and making a swishing sound with my lips which babies recognize as toilet time and pee/poo when they hear it) just like back home, I made the mistake of mentioning this to her paediatrician during one of my daughter's check-ups, he absolutely freaked out on me! He said that paediatricians here, in civilized Canada feel that early toilet training can ruin a child's bladder..bla bla bla, so that was that, I kept my mouth firmly shut during other check-ups.
> There is absolutely nothing wrong with my girls.


You have confirmed my suspicions  I can TOTALLY see that happening. The medical & nursing professions are prone to a whole lotta "we know more than you do" attitudes. The wise ones realize that we are partners in care, all involved have something to contribute, and we can learn from one another - 2 way horizontal knowledge transfer instead of 1 way vertical knowledge transfer. Arrogance drives me bonkers. Good for you for staying the course!


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

paraquack said:


> We used hot water and chlorine bleach. We also got rid of the poop right away. Never let it collect.


I didn't have a dryer when mine were little, so all those diapers got a healthy dose of UV sunlight hanging on the "solar dryer." And for some reason, nothing makes them softer than freezing while hanging on the line, before they dry.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks, I know a few other mothers who are Chinese and Indian who also did early training but kept it to themselves.


----------

